# [LCD USB] un pequeño problemilla con la retroiBluminacion

## cnyx

Buenas, pues como indico en el titulo, tengo una lcd usb de 20x4 que acabo de configurar y funciona correctamente pero tengo algun problemila.

Estoy probando lcdproc y funciona correctamente tambien, pero el problema que tengo es el siguiente:

Lanzo LCDd que es el servidor y me aparece la pantalla de bienvenida del servidor LCDproc con la retroiluminacion y todo correcto.

Pero cuando lanzo el lcdproc (osea el cliente) la primera vez me funciona la retroiluminacion, pero las siguientes veces que lo lanzo, o si lo lanzo con alguna opcion especifica ya no va la retro. Es decir la info aparece correctamente por el lcd, pero claro sin retro si estoy a oscura ya no veo nada en la pantalla.

Alguien sabe como solucionar esto para que por defecto siempre accione la retroiluminacion???o como puedo accionarla yo manualmente??? en el man no dice nada al respecto.

Bueno, gracias de antemano.

saludos.

----------

## Stolz

Hola cnyx. No puedo ayudarte con el LCDproc, pero si puedo recomendarte el LCD4linux. Es mucho mas potente y personalizable que LCDproc, va de maravilla y no consume recursos. Llevo 3 años usandolo y no he tenido ni un solo probelma. Ademas soporta tu LCD y si no recuerdo mal puedes controlar por software la retroiluminacion y el contraste. El circuto con el que tengo yo hecho el mio no permite hacerlo y me da pereza volver a soldar. Si además sabes programar en C, hacerte tus plugins es muy sencillo. 

El ebuild de portage está muy anticuado. Bajate la ultima version (que ha cambaido enormemente, de hecho, está reescrita desde cero) de la web oficial https://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/  y si quieres te ayudo con la configuración. En la lista de correo son la mar de majos, tambien te ayudaran sin problemas.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## frodoweb

Estais hablando de esos aparatitos que se enchufan al USB y dal una lucecita no? estilo fleso pero el peke (muy visto en partys)

Lo digo porque estoy pensando en pillar uno; si seguis con el tema seguirlo en este hilo plz.

Saludos

----------

## Stolz

Estamos habladno de pantallas LCD, no necesariamente conectadas por USB (la mia es por puerto paralelo). Sirven para mostrar todo tipo de informacion del sistema (temperatura, uso de CPU, uso de memoria, velocidad de descarga, titulo de la cancion que estas reproducioendo, numero de emails, etc...) Por supuesto los puedes adornar con pijaditas como iconos animados, efectos, ....

Una imagen vale mas que mil palabras: https://ssl.bulix.org/projects/lcd4linux/wiki/CoolStuff (el penultimo del todo, el de color azul, es el mio   :Embarassed:  )

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Estas nominado por hablar de hardware en el foro de gentoo!  :Razz: 

----------

## Stolz

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Estas nominado por hablar de hardware en el foro de gentoo! 

 

¿Nominado por hablar de un software que funciona en Gentoo (y cualquier Linux) y del harware para el que está pensado? En vez de nominarme me tendrian que dar un Gallifante por dar a conocer un software tan estupendo  :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

DDrDark: cuando tengas varios nominados tendrás que elegir un ganador...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## lanshor

Diox, acabo de descubrir un mundo nuevo!! xDD

LLevaba años pensando que tendrian que inventar LCDs asi para todo este tipo de cosas, y acabo de descubrir que existen... U_U

Voy corriendo a pillarme uno   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cnyx

Gracias stolz, a ver si lo pruebo esta noche y te cuento. Es dificil de configurar?

Mi hemano se encontro el lcd en el parking de la campus y me lo dio, la verdad es que pensaba que no serviria para nada porque no sabia que hubiera programillas de estos, pero lo probe el otro dia y me molo mucho. La verdad es que puede ser util mostrandote la carga de la cpu o algo asi, y poder ver que las cosas no se descontrolan jejeje.

Bueno, un saludo.

PD: por cierto, veo que en el tiempo que no he estado por el foro te han hecho moderador, enhorabuena tio.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Membris

Bueno, yo también te recomiendo lcd4linux (también me lo recomendó Stolz), es mucho mejor que los demás y su última versión 0.10 realmente rompe  :Smile: 

Hice una pequeña guía sobre mi experiencia configurando mi LCD usb con lcd4linux, quizas te valga

http://giingo.org/pivot/pivot/entry.php?id=120

PD: Stolz, cómo está el roadmap, hay versiones nuevas a la vista?

----------

## Stolz

 *Membris wrote:*   

> PD: Stolz, cómo está el roadmap, hay versiones nuevas a la vista?

 

La verdad es que no hay mucha actividad ultimamente. Probablemente menos que nunca. Todo lo que se hace es añadir soporte para nuevos drivers, pero cambios en las funcionalidades no se han añadido muchos, ya que el codigo de la version 0.10.0 lleva mas de un año y medio sin ni un solo error y la gente la verdad es que no solicta muchas funcionalidades nuevas. Personalmente habia pensado hacer un ebuild de la version actual, pero la tarea es mas complicada de lo que pensaba, debido a las muchas posibilidades que tiene el programa y los multiples valores que se le pueden pasar el .configure. Tengo que estudiar en profuncidad todas las USE y todas las dependencias del ebuild y como nunca he hecho uno dede cero me cuesta mucho.

cnyx, no es nada dificil de configurar, solo te ofrecia mi ayuda por si tienes algun problema puntual. La configuarcion es muy sencilla, se hace mediante un unico archivo de configuracion. Todo lo que se pone en dicho archivo tiene la siguiente estructura 

```
tipo Nombre {

  opcion valor

  opcion valor

  ...

}
```

Lo minimo que tienes que tener es una seccion del tipo display, y leugo ya añades tantas como plugins o entradas quieras tener en el LCD. En la documentacion están explicadas las configuraciones para todos los drivers de LCD disponibles asi como todos los plugins disponibles y varios ejemplos de uso de cada uno.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## navegante

Aquí hay un ebuild, es un versión bump de bugs.gentoo.org, Stolz checalo te puede servir de base, y para los demás para testearlo, desgraciadamente yo no tengo tarjeta de crédito y no he podido comprar un lcd  :Crying or Very sad: , saludos.

----------

## Stolz

 *navegante wrote:*   

> Aquí hay un ebuild, es un versión bump de bugs.gentoo.org, Stolz checalo te puede servir de base, y para los demás para testearlo, desgraciadamente yo no tengo tarjeta de crédito y no he podido comprar un lcd , saludos.

 Gracias por la información. Ese ebuild está muy bien, asi es que mas que usarlo como base, aporto lo poco que llevaba hecho (USE mysql y keyword amd64 o ~amd64).

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## cnyx

Muy bueno el lcd4linux, estoy tonteando un poco y probando cosillas. La doc esta bastante clara y parece facil. No traia lcd4linux.conf por defecto, pero enseguida cree uno y funciona.

Gracias, saludos.

----------

## g0su

Si es el lcd usb del almena este o es una copia, en www.frikis.org publique hace cosa de año y medio un howto de como se configura y como funciona, cuando por aquellos entonces no habia nada de informacion acerca del usb, te lo digo pro si tienes algun problemillas, que en ese howto esta como configurarlo y hacerlo rular perfectamente.

Un saludo

----------

## DDrDark

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> DDrDark: cuando tengas varios nominados tendrás que elegir un ganador...    

 

ESTAS NOMINADO!!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

No se si se pondran nombrar tiendas online, supongo que si ya que aqui no se vende nada y tampoco soy dueño de alguna de ellas como para hacerme propaganda. Se pueden pillar lcds varios, bonitos, feos, caros, baratos y de to en www.hardlimit.net y www.coolmod.com. Alguna sabeis alguna web de españa que sea mas especializada en lcds?

salu2

----------

## Membris

 *DDrDark wrote:*   

> Alguna sabeis alguna web de españa que sea mas especializada en lcds?
> 
> 

 

cristalmod.com sin ir más lejos  :Smile: 

----------

